# Only want a user to be able to access webmail (Server 2008/Exchange 2010)



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

We are hiring a contractor, only want him to be able to login to our webmail using his username/password. I don't want him to be able to see our network shares and/or transfer files.

How would I do this?

Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Set him up as a user with an email account. Unless your security is set to allow everyone access to everything then he should not be able to access anything. Out of the box a new user should have access to nothing.


----------



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

It's fairly unsecured right now in that respect. Now that I work here things will be changing shortly. Under his user accounts "account" tab you click on "Log On To..." and select only the mail server. 

Done deal, thanks for reply


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Umm no. That is limiting his/her access to log on directly to the email server. Just set up the user account and only let them use web mail through a browser, not an email client like Outlook. Simple as that. Set up a security group named something like *G NoNetworAccess* and add them to that security group. Go to the shares you do not want them to have access to and add that security group under the security tab with deny access to do everything.


----------

